
Must Work Without JavaScript? - fagnerbrack
https://meiert.com/en/blog/must-work-without-javascript/
======
bloak
A more pertinent point is that if your website doesn't really need JavaScript,
and most don't, then it will be faster, more reliable and require less
maintenance if you simply don't use it. There are also security risks if you
depend on a huge tree of JavaScript libraries from unidentified people.

I've lost count of the number of times I have been unable to buy something
online because JavaScript bugs or incompatibilities prevented me from
completing the purchase. (It's probably about two or three times. I'm bad at
counting, OK?)

------
Piskvorrr
One word: accessibility. Nope? Very well, carry on. (The remark "that's your
own fault for using a screenreader [i.e. text browser]" is needlessly
flippant, though.)

------
ThePortNinja
Sounds like an excuse for making websites riddled with lots of unnecessary
JavaScript.

